# [Soft] Actualizando kde4 Overlay (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

En el overlay de kde4 esta disponible la version experimental 4.1.60 y al intentar compilar krunner me salio el siguiente error. (el log esta algo resumido)

```
 localhost jotace # emerge krunner

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) kde-base/krunner-9999 to /

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

Scanning dependencies of target krunner_lock                                    

Scanning dependencies of target kdeinit_krunner                                 

[ 39%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma-overlay.dir/savercorona.o                                                                      

[ 41%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/lockprocess.o                                                                               

[ 42%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma-overlay.dir/saverview.o                                                                        

[ 44%] Building CXX object krunner/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_krunner.dir/krunnerdialog.o                                                                               

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/krunner-9999/work/krunner/krunner/krunnerdialog.cpp: In member function 'virtual void KRunnerDialog::paintEvent(QPaintEvent*)':       

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/krunner-9999/work/krunner/krunner/krunnerdialog.cpp:80: error: no matching function for call to 'Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*)'                                                                             

/usr/kde/svn/include/plasma/panelsvg.h:196: note: candidates are: void Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*, const QRectF&, const QPointF&)                   

[ 45%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma-overlay.dir/main.o                                                                             

make[2]: *** [krunner/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_krunner.dir/krunnerdialog.o] Error 1   

make[1]: *** [krunner/CMakeFiles/kdeinit_krunner.dir/all] Error 2               

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....                                    

Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/autologout.o       

[ 51%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/main.o      

[ 52%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma-overlay.dir/appadaptor.o                                                                       

[ 54%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/lockprocessadaptor.o                                                                        

[ 55%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/ksmserver_interface.o                                                                       

[ 57%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/CMakeFiles/plasma-overlay.dir/plasma-overlay_automoc.o                                                           

Linking CXX executable plasma-overlay                                           

[ 57%] Built target plasma-overlay                                              

[ 58%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/kscreensaver_interface.o                                                                    

[ 60%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/kxkb_interface.o                                                                            

[ 61%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/kscreensaversettings.o                                                                      

[ 63%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/CMakeFiles/krunner_lock.dir/krunner_lock_automoc.o                                                                      

Linking CXX executable krunner_lock                                             

[ 63%] Built target krunner_lock                                                

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                         

 *                                                                              

 * ERROR: kde-base/krunner-9999 failed.                                         

 * Call stack:                                                                  

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                      

 *             environment, line 3009:  Called kde4overlay-meta_src_compile     

 *             environment, line 2287:  Called kde4overlay-meta_src_make        

 *             environment, line 2336:  Called kde4overlay-base_src_make        

 *             environment, line 2047:  Called cmake-utils_src_make             

 *             environment, line  736:  Called die                              

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                  

 *  The die message:                                                            

 *   Make failed!                                                               

 *                                                                              

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                           

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/krunner-9999/temp/build.log'.                                                                  

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/krunner-9999/temp/environment'.                                                         

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:                       

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4svn-meta.eclass        

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4svn.eclass             

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-meta.eclass    

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-functions.eclass                                                                               

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/kdesvn-portage/eclass/kde4overlay-base.eclass    

 *                                                                              

```

krunner es dependencia de kde-base/kdebase-startkde y por ahora lo saque del ebuild como dependencia y ya tengo mi ke-4.1.60 funcionando pero quiero compilar kruuner y no puedo.  :Sad: 

Alguna sugerencia?

----------

## achaw

Uno nuca sabe, los overlays son de lo mas inestables, y encima 9999...

fijate esto, por ahi te da alguna pista:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.1/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lplasma       

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
```

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Uno nuca sabe, los overlays son de lo mas inestables, y encima 9999...
> 
> fijate esto, por ahi te da alguna pista:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si ya lo note pero me da algo de temor actualizar gcc a la version 4.3.1, de querer hacerlo que otros paquetes deberia actualizar? o enlazar con esa version? binutils? glibc? algo mas?

----------

## JotaCE

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> En el overlay de kde4 esta disponible la version experimental 4.1.60 y al intentar compilar krunner me salio el siguiente error.
> 
> ```
>  [100%] Building CXX object krunner/lock/plasma/containment/CMakeFiles/plasma_containment_saverdesktop.dir/plasma_containment_saverdesktop_automoc.o                                                           
> 
> ...

 

----------

## gringo

si buscaras en el foro habrías encontrado esto  :Wink: 

a ver si sirve de algo ...

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

 *gringo wrote:*   

> si buscaras en el foro habrías encontrado esto 
> 
> a ver si sirve de algo ...
> 
> saluetes

 

Claro que si busqué y llegue al mismo foro de kde-4..1 portage en ingles pero para mi no funcionó esa forma de instalar krunner

Gracias por el intento!

----------

## hfernando

no hay nada de malo con gcc 4.3.1 ,, yo tengo todo mi sistema compilado con este.

ademas tiene la opcion march=core2

por cierto que overlay estas usando??

el de gentoo-overlay que necesita paludis 

o el kdesvn-portage (no oficial).

----------

## JotaCE

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> no hay nada de malo con gcc 4.3.1 ,, yo tengo todo mi sistema compilado con este.
> 
> ademas tiene la opcion march=core2
> 
> por cierto que overlay estas usando??
> ...

 

kdesvn-portage

----------

## JotaCE

hfernando:

Segui tu consejo sobre compilar gcc-4.3.1 y una vez hecho eso configure con gcc-config y pues te dire que para mi sorpresa compilo bien el krunner, en realidad compile libplasma y krunner.

El Resoltado... no pude volver a entrar en mi escritorio luego del login se torno una pantalla por completo blanca.

Corri el bootstrap, o como se llame, para construir todo el toolchain contra mi nueva gcc y .... nada.

Ahora estoy ejecutando 

# emerge -e system 

haber que pasa, seguramente necesitare luego hacer un 

# emerge -e world 

para construir todo contra mi nuevo toolchain.

Entiendo que este kde-4.1.60 es experimental y asumo la total responsabilidad de mis acciones  :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> hfernando:
> 
> Segui tu consejo sobre compilar gcc-4.3.1 y una vez hecho eso configure con gcc-config y pues te dire que para mi sorpresa compilo bien el krunner, en realidad compile libplasma y krunner.
> 
> El Resoltado... no pude volver a entrar en mi escritorio luego del login se torno una pantalla por completo blanca.
> ...

 

Y no te olvides del revdep-rebuild, que siempre es sano y a veces es la clave :P .

Saludos.

----------

## hfernando

me acabo de dar cuenta que ha salido el release final de kde 4.1.

lo mas probable es que me cambie ahora mismo. 

la verdad espere mucho para que saliera, al igual que muchos.

yo creo que te jugo mal no aguantar las ganas   :Smile: 

pero no hay nada que no se pueda arreglar. 

hacique suerte.

ya estoi compilando qt-4.4.0 

y es bastante impresionante pero ya esta disponible la version 4.1.0 

en kdesvn-portage

----------

## JotaCE

 *hfernando wrote:*   

> me acabo de dar cuenta que ha salido el release final de kde 4.1.
> 
> lo mas probable es que me cambie ahora mismo. 
> 
> la verdad espere mucho para que saliera, al igual que muchos.
> ...

 

Estas en lo cierto!!! no aguanto las ganas!!! vamos a probar kde-4.1 final

 :Very Happy: 

Aun que las versiones siguientes no estan nada de malas!!!

----------

